# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  یه سوال ساده

## zrahimic

با سلام به همه

من تازه کار با XML رو شروع کردم و به یه مشکل برخوردم که فکر میکنم خیلی سخت نباشه ولی من بلد نیستم.

در فایل xml من تگ های زیر وجود داره: 


<TagC>

<TagA> aaaa < TagB />  bbbb </TagA>

</TagC>
 

حالا من میخوام با استفاده از xsl متن بین <tagA> رو درون یک جدول بنویسم که جداکننده ی ستونهای اون <tagB> باشه.

کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------

